# Scott´s OG and Rugburn OG from Rare dankness any experiences?



## rowz (Jul 12, 2012)

Any experiences with them? any review or grow report? 
Im interest to purchase a couple of packs


----------



## rowz (Jul 16, 2012)

So Nobody¿?


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jul 16, 2012)

rowz said:


> So Nobody¿?


Rarely Dankness. You will need to plant the entire pack and hope for a female then hope she's any good.


----------



## Rare D MI (Jul 16, 2012)

Isn't that generally the process for every pack of seeds? Got anything constructive or helpful to say, or do you just talk shit about things you haven't grown? 

Gotta love dudes ordering single feminized seeds from seed banks telling you which breeders and strains are worth trying. You grow a bunch of garbage strains and then tell someone not to bother to grow crosses made with the most bomb OG moms around. What a joke.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 16, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Isn't that generally the process for every pack of seeds? Got anything constructive or helpful to say, or do you just talk shit about things you haven't grown?
> 
> Gotta love dudes ordering single feminized seeds from seed banks telling you which breeders and strains are worth trying. You grow a bunch of garbage strains and then tell someone not to bother to grow crosses made with the most bomb OG moms around. What a joke.


I'm quite sure he ran rd gear in a dispensary in co.. Hence his post.


----------



## Rare D MI (Jul 16, 2012)

Well from his posts that I have read, he talks of running 2 lights and ordering seeds from attitude. Doesn't seem like a dispensary grower. More like a dispensary trimmer, water boy, or all around bitch work doer.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 16, 2012)

Lmao... I don't know man


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jul 16, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Isn't that generally the process for every pack of seeds? Got anything constructive or helpful to say, or do you just talk shit about things you haven't grown?
> 
> Gotta love dudes ordering single feminized seeds from seed banks telling you which breeders and strains are worth trying. You grow a bunch of garbage strains and then tell someone not to bother to grow crosses made with the most bomb OG moms around. What a joke.



Let's just say I've seen megatron so fuck off.


----------



## Rare D MI (Jul 16, 2012)

You have your red badge?


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jul 16, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> You have your red badge?


 Do you mean Red Card? or MME Badge? and NO as the MME has disbanded the practice and now it's up to the employer to do the background checks. <--- FACT
and BTW I'm rocking Gage Green Genetics and have yet to plant an entire pack to find a keeper. and IDK where you are getting feminized seeds from. The only fems I have are Strawberry Diesel (which is dank on the first and only try with one seed!) and Nightmare Kush aka the White S2. So know what you are talking about before you start talking shit to me. and try 4 lights + 2 in Veg and a $1200 LED for my own pollen chucking.

Are you even aware of the Dank Coming out of PF2???


----------



## newbongwater (Jul 17, 2012)

maybe i'll just whore out the tk for everyone to share..f it the legend og to. believe me, og's, they're not all that..better plants to found in members seeds than the tk or legend by themselves..
anyway, long time og/icmagger here and moon has a good rep there at icmag..i want too see photos of mature plants and they're nowhere to be found either here or there..what gives?


----------



## Rare D MI (Jul 17, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> Do you mean Red Card? or MME Badge? and NO as the MME has disbanded the practice and now it's up to the employer to do the background checks. <--- FACT
> and BTW I'm rocking Gage Green Genetics and have yet to plant an entire pack to find a keeper. and IDK where you are getting feminized seeds from. The only fems I have are Strawberry Diesel (which is dank on the first and only try with one seed!) and Nightmare Kush aka the White S2. So know what you are talking about before you start talking shit to me. and try 4 lights + 2 in Veg and a $1200 LED for my own pollen chucking.
> 
> Are you even aware of the Dank Coming out of PF2???


Wow. A whole 4 lights of flowering. Like I said... Not a master grower For a dispensary at all.. Here is where I got my info... Yourjournal entry from less than a year ago... When did you grow rare dankness? Where did you obtain the seeds? What strains did you grow? A lot of people hate on Scott out there. I suspect either the people you roll with dislike him, or he blew you off some time in the past.

Attitude seeds arrived only 6 business days! (8 total days) 41 seeds!!!
Rate this Entry
0 Comments
by ChronicClouds , 08-08-2011 at 04:05 PM (215 Views)
My package finally arrived from Attitude. I was so nervous that I paid $200 for a shirt. I got what I paid for though!!! 

10 Th Seeds Cold Creek Kush
13 DNA Genetics OG18xSkunk
13 DNA Genetics Pure Afghan
along with 5 other strains from promotion deal. 
1 DNA Sour Cream
1 Dinafem Moby Dick, Critical +, California Hash, Power Kush
I ordered super stealth in original packing if possible.
Share
| Like
doggyd likes this.


----------



## smang (Jul 17, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Wow. A whole 4 lights of flowering. Like I said... Not a master grower For a dispensary at all.. Here is where I got my info... Yourjournal entry from less than a year ago... When did you grow rare dankness? Where did you obtain the seeds? What strains did you grow? A lot of people hate on Scott out there. I suspect either the people you roll with dislike him, or he blew you off some time in the past.
> 
> Attitude seeds arrived only 6 business days! (8 total days) 41 seeds!!!
> Rate this Entry
> ...


Yeah no shit, the package came in so he definitely paid for what he got. 
Now you either have to stop riding Rare Dankness's dick so hard or should *CLEARLY* identify yourself as being part of the RD operation.
Not hating on both but this is ridiculous.


----------



## smang (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh and to be clear, I'm not hating on RD at all.
Some of their gear looks like fire but my comments are directed to you putting down someone.
I'm just not liking the way you are going at him.


----------



## Rare D MI (Jul 17, 2012)

If you read the RD thread I have clearly identified my connection to RD several times. I should not have to explain who I am every time I call someone out for talking shit with no evidence to back it up.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jul 17, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Wow. A whole 4 lights of flowering. Like I said... Not a master grower For a dispensary at all.. Here is where I got my info... Yourjournal entry from less than a year ago... When did you grow rare dankness? Where did you obtain the seeds? What strains did you grow? A lot of people hate on Scott out there. I suspect either the people you roll with dislike him, or he blew you off some time in the past.
> 
> Attitude seeds arrived only 6 business days! (8 total days) 41 seeds!!!
> Rate this Entry
> ...


Wow you're a fagot. That was about a year ago and it was my first purchase ever. (and yes the CCk are rip offs from adam) I don't have shit to prove to you or rarely dankness. We KNOW your seeds blow. I don't grow RD because they suck and yes I've seen the strains even scotts blue and its fucking lame. You don't think pinkhouse was selling his seeds before the laws changed? and the 4 lights I have are for my personal shit, OBVIOUSLY!!! Megatron is for supplying the masses and my room is for me and mine. 
Do you even know what PF2 is??? 
and Why is it many in the Denver area hate on RD's unstable F1 LARFY bullshit? How many seeds did megatron have to plant to find a pheno close to the bag seed amnesia haze aka Moonshine Haze? He's never blown me off. Planting 100 seeds to find a keeper is a waste of time and the truth. 
and when did I state I was a Master Grower??

Why don't you come out here and we can blaze out some REAL OG moms like Oaksterdam or OG LTD??

I think OG genetics are the reason most if not ALL of RD got waived, just sayin

BTW quit equating the truth with hate. Some times the truth hurts deal with it.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jul 17, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I'm quite sure he ran rd gear in a dispensary in co.. Hence his post.


where's the like button?


----------



## Rare D MI (Jul 17, 2012)

Saying that moonshine haze is bag seed amnesia is a straight lie. How can I take any of your posts seriously when you just take pot shots spouting lies? If growing out 5+ packs of amnesia haze acquired directly from soma and taking years to grow through them and select a keeper to breed with is bag seed, then I guess that's what it is. 

So much fucking drama out there. the CO MMJ industry turns grown men into little girls.


----------



## smang (Jul 18, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Saying that moonshine haze is bag seed amnesia is a straight lie. How can I take any of your posts seriously when you just take pot shots spouting lies? If growing out 5+ packs of amnesia haze acquired directly from soma and taking years to grow through them and select a keeper to breed with is bag seed, then I guess that's what it is.
> 
> So much fucking drama out there. the CO MMJ industry turns grown men into little girls.


I don't know, maybe there is so much doubt in RD because of the fact that they came out of nowhere, seem to have a monster list of genetics. Something that would take years to do, not months. 
Call it for what it is, but I guarantee you every strain they have is not tested. 
Like 501st round of hermies lol.

And sorry I don't follow along the thread so closely because truly I am not a fan of the way it operates so why would I bat an eye in it?
Either you are a rep or a hardcore fanboy and you keep shitting on anyone's opinion that is negative about RD.


----------



## thump easy (Jul 18, 2012)

so this means no grow report?


----------



## smang (Jul 18, 2012)

Did a quick search and there is only one and that being Scott's OG on another forum and they just sprouted so it will be a while.


----------



## newbongwater (Jul 18, 2012)

i'm from colorado..
i doesn't matter how many lights he (chronic clouds) runs. if he grows good weed then that's all that matters..some dispensaries weed sucks ass..so what's that prove.. whether you grow for personal or for a disp., or run 4 lights or 10.
fact is, there are no grow reports or mature plant pics anywhere, except from rd and moon himself..


----------



## Rare D MI (Jul 18, 2012)

smang said:


> I don't know, maybe there is so much doubt in RD because of the fact that they came out of nowhere, seem to have a monster list of genetics. Something that would take years to do, not months.
> Call it for what it is, but I guarantee you every strain they have is not tested.
> Like 501st round of hermies lol.
> 
> ...


All of these things have been addressed. Just cause it's out of nowhere to you doesn't mean it's out of nowhere. I've been watching Scott grows since '02 on overgrow. He was posting there since it started in '99. he was breeding before that... So 15 years of breeding to come out of nowhere... He owned another seed company for a couple of years that was a colorado only medical seed distributor. That company turned into RD and launched officially 4/20/11. Scott decided to enter the Amsterdam cup for shits and giggles since he finally had a seed company and could enter. No one thought he would win, not even him. So now RD is instantly famous, and that was not planned for. 

You all complain about no grow reports online. 8 months ago none of you had even heard of RD. Testers weren't sent out far and wide to bring some big marketing game to the forums last year, cause no one expected the demand that there is now. 

Don't even get me started on the idiot with the 501st hermies and his back and forth game he played on multiple forums. I've got a friend with a bunch of mature 501st in veg, no herms at all. Let your fuckin plants sex themselves, don't flip them back and forth and stress them out. Common sense people!


----------



## smang (Jul 18, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> All of these things have been addressed. Just cause it's out of nowhere to you doesn't mean it's out of nowhere. I've been watching Scott grows since '02 on overgrow. He was posting there since it started in '99. he was breeding before that... So 15 years of breeding to come out of nowhere... He owned another seed company for a couple of years that was a colorado only medical seed distributor. That company turned into RD and launched officially 4/20/11. Scott decided to enter the Amsterdam cup for shits and giggles since he finally had a seed company and could enter. No one thought he would win, not even him. So now RD is instantly famous, and that was not planned for.
> 
> You all complain about no grow reports online. 8 months ago none of you had even heard of RD. Testers weren't sent out far and wide to bring some big marketing game to the forums last year, cause no one expected the demand that there is now.
> 
> Don't even get me started on the idiot with the 501st hermies and his back and forth game he played on multiple forums. I've got a friend with a bunch of mature 501st in veg, no herms at all. Let your fuckin plants sex themselves, don't flip them back and forth and stress them out. Common sense people!


Idiot. lol. 
Let the plant sex themselves? Sometimes I don't have time to grow monsters i want to know which ones are fermale and which ones aren't. 
And you say he was instantly famous, well in 8 months i'd expect some pretty badass grow logs by now, wouldn't you?


----------



## smang (Jul 18, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> If you read the RD thread I have clearly identified my connection to RD several times. I should not have to explain who I am every time I call someone out for *talking shit with no evidence to back it up*.


Testing, where are the grow reports?
Who's talking shit now?

Cute language for a rep aswell.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jul 18, 2012)

both of you guys made some good points and tbh instead of being defensive just come to live with the fact that there is no visible sign of testing. the best you can do is just stand by your product and if any problem arises just handle it. 
here's a scenario:
funny thing is i asked Mrs Rd some basic questions about a strain or two and she has yet to get back to me with a definitive answer. i got the "i'll ask Moonshine" answer and that was it. but when i look at it from another perspective, from the little intel i gathered, is if there are any issues she's on it and i guess that's where it really counts. im not pro rd but they have left me with just enough assurance that i cant go wrong either way it turns out. hopefully that's truly the case and only time will tell. until then, good luck on your grow.


----------



## smang (Jul 18, 2012)

Its not the fact that they aren't tested that bothers me, its the fact that they aren't tested and are advertised as being tested.
Or having seen hermies hovering around.
Or the fact that whenever someone has negative input they jump down their throats and call them out. Or hide behind Scott saying he has a lot of haters.
I don't care about that, i'm calling it for what it is. I have no problem with Ms RD. Its just this rep that rubs me the wrong way every time an issue arrives.
At the end of the day we can agree to disagree no?
But facts are facts and as far as the testing only RD has photos of the finished gear on some strains leading me to doubt testing was not done.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jul 18, 2012)

i totally agree with you and that's why i said there hasn't been any visible signs of any testing on their behalf. ur also right about how some try to make others look like they're hating because others choose tospeak ur mind, but what i come to realize that it's the culture of riu. common sense is no longer common so there's no sense in trying to make someone see the obvious.

trust me, a few others and i see ur point. but we are far out numbered so our way of seeing things are always going to seem warped to the masses and our demur disposition will always be drowned out because we're "the last of the mohicans" so to say.

the flip side of things is, hey if they're untested and a problem comes up you will be sorted out. at least that's what i've been led to believe. if you find a winner it's a plus.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 18, 2012)

smang said:


> Testing, where are the grow reports?
> Who's talking shit now?
> 
> Cute language for a rep aswell.


Here's one, but it's not for the strains the op listed.
https://www.rollitup.org/michigan-patients/516667-rare-dankness-somali-taxi-ride-10.html


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jul 18, 2012)

i think he was talking prior to rd initial release and also if you paid for something technically it's not a test.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 18, 2012)

Ahhhhh I see. Nope, didn't see anything back then.


----------



## CharlieBud (Jul 18, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> i think he was talking prior to rd initial release and also if you paid for something technically it's not a test.


With 95% of breeders its a test. I mean, how many IBL seeds actually sell by comparison? Not the mass commercial international market, but your average RIU dramatic grower?


----------



## Rare D MI (Jul 18, 2012)

smang said:


> Idiot. lol.
> Let the plant sex themselves? Sometimes I don't have time to grow monsters i want to know which ones are fermale and which ones aren't.
> And you say he was instantly famous, well in 8 months i'd expect some pretty badass grow logs by now, wouldn't you?


Monsters huh? How come all of my tangerine trainwreck haze just sexed by the time they were 14" tall? And that's an 80% sativa... Your plants not maturing until they are huge means they aren't getting sufficient light. 

And he won the cup on thanksgiving day. First seeds dropped online middle of January. Not everyone pops their seeds the second they get them.. So we're talking a fraction of people that have purchased them have actually cracked the seeds they received 6 months or less ago. If they were waiting for OGs, most likely they just got them last month. 

I don't give a fuck what you kids here at RIU think of me. I came here specifically because this forum is unruly and full of members expecting far too much of an international seed company that is still a very small operation. Keep thinking everything is untested... Meanwhile I already passed out testers 2 months ago of 3new strains not due to be released til fall...keep your eyes peeled for grow logs of Lee Roy, FloG, and walkers Kush. 

Again... Just cause it's not on the Internet doesn't mean it doesn't exist. Did you not understand the point I was making about not expecting to launch an international company so quickly? If that was the plan, there would have been test grows documented online for all of you children that need your hands held, but since it wasn't, the tests were done in Colorado at a few legal grows.


----------



## vertigo0007 (Jul 18, 2012)

smang said:


> Oh and to be clear, I'm not hating on RD at all.
> Some of their gear looks like fire but my comments are directed to you putting down someone.
> I'm just not liking the way you are going at him.



Heres an idea... Mind your own fucking business.


----------



## vertigo0007 (Jul 18, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> Wow you're a fagot. That was about a year ago and it was my first purchase ever. (and yes the CCk are rip offs from adam) I don't have shit to prove to you or rarely dankness. We KNOW your seeds blow. I don't grow RD because they suck and yes I've seen the strains even scotts blue and its fucking lame. You don't think pinkhouse was selling his seeds before the laws changed? and the 4 lights I have are for my personal shit, OBVIOUSLY!!! Megatron is for supplying the masses and my room is for me and mine.
> Do you even know what PF2 is???
> and Why is it many in the Denver area hate on RD's unstable F1 LARFY bullshit? How many seeds did megatron have to plant to find a pheno close to the bag seed amnesia haze aka Moonshine Haze? He's never blown me off. Planting 100 seeds to find a keeper is a waste of time and the truth.
> and when did I state I was a Master Grower??
> ...


Wow! Youre a homophobic biggot. Congratulations!


----------



## vertigo0007 (Jul 18, 2012)

smang said:


> I don't know, maybe there is so much doubt in RD because of the fact that they came out of nowhere, seem to have a monster list of genetics. Something that would take years to do, not months.
> Call it for what it is, but I guarantee you every strain they have is not tested.
> Like 501st round of hermies lol.
> 
> ...



Jesus christ do you people even bother to research a subject before you claim to have the facts?


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jul 19, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Saying that moonshine haze is bag seed amnesia is a straight lie. How can I take any of your posts seriously when you just take pot shots spouting lies? If growing out 5+ packs of amnesia haze acquired directly from soma and taking years to grow through them and select a keeper to breed with is bag seed, then I guess that's what it is.
> 
> So much fucking drama out there. the CO MMJ industry turns grown men into little girls.



Straight from scotts mouth. You and I well maybe just megatron KNOWS whats up.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jul 19, 2012)

vertigo0007 said:


> Wow! Youre a homophobic biggot. Congratulations!


Not in the slightest. My context of fagot isn't anything to do with sexual orientation. So keep trying

edit: and I don't care what yours is


----------



## wheezer (Jul 19, 2012)

what does anyones sexual preference have to do with the weed? huh? huh? oooh it doesn't.....ok, RDM remember one thing bud, all the kids on here busting your balls arn't the only ones listening.....some of us are serious growers that could be good customers some day and if I was Rare Dankness I wouldn't want you reppin' my co.this way that's for sure.....jus sayin'


----------



## althor (Jul 19, 2012)

wheezer said:


> what does anyones sexual preference have to do with the weed? huh? huh? oooh it doesn't.....ok, RDM remember one thing bud, all the kids on here busting your balls arn't the only ones listening.....some of us are serious growers that could be good customers some day and if I was Rare Dankness I wouldn't want you reppin' my co.this way that's for sure.....jus sayin'



There is no way I would allow him to be associated with my company at all. He is one of the biggest problems of RD from what I see.
If he is actually getting paid to be a part of their company then they are as half-assed as any company I have ever seen.


----------



## iNUPE (Jul 19, 2012)

settle down guys... both of your have large penises.. you can stop trying to compare them


----------



## smang (Jul 19, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Monsters huh? How come all of my tangerine trainwreck haze just sexed by the time they were 14" tall? And that's an 80% sativa... Your plants not maturing until they are huge means they aren't getting sufficient light.
> 
> And he won the cup on thanksgiving day. First seeds dropped online middle of January. Not everyone pops their seeds the second they get them.. So we're talking a fraction of people that have purchased them have actually cracked the seeds they received 6 months or less ago. If they were waiting for OGs, most likely they just got them last month.
> 
> ...



Hmm, even when I grew outdoor plants would take a LONG time to sex, insufficient lighting?
Hahahahahahahahahahahaha.

And Vertigo, when did you show up and i'll quote you " Mind your own fucking buisness"

Oh and RD MI,
By far the worst rep i've seen.
Also if you didn't expect to get so big, wouldn't you be over your heads? Not being able to supply the amount of beans that are in demand?
And from what I see @ the tude, everythings in stock. 


You came here to lay down the law? Ahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.
Okay officer RD MI


----------



## Killer Bud (Jul 19, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Isn't that generally the process for every pack of seeds? Got anything constructive or helpful to say, or do you just talk shit about things you haven't grown?
> 
> Gotta love dudes ordering single feminized seeds from seed banks telling you which breeders and strains are worth trying. You grow a bunch of garbage strains and then tell someone not to bother to grow crosses made with the most bomb OG moms around. What a joke.


Personally after seeing how professional you act I will be staying away from rare dankness, Iv heard great things about their products and thought scott was the man after hearing him on JDR and thought his wife was a very sweet lady, but after seeing how VERY UNPROFESSIONAL you are acting to people I will stay away. Some advice: People will always hate but its your job to stay above that. Everywhere there are haters talking crap downing great products because they are jealous they cant afford them but you should stay clear from that, Ignore the Ignorant. But instead of that you feed right in to the crap and make YOU and the COMPANY you are here rep'in look like inmature children. I'd hope if Scott saw what your writing on here, acting like a child he would FIRE your ass because if it was my company I would in a heartbeat your making them look bad.


----------



## CharlieBud (Jul 19, 2012)

Killer Bud said:


> Personally after seeing how professional you act I will be staying away from rare dankness, Iv heard great things about their products and thought scott was the man after hearing him on JDR and thought his wife was a very sweet lady, but after seeing how VERY UNPROFESSIONAL you are acting to people I will stay away. Some advice: People will always hate but its your job to stay above that. Everywhere there are haters talking crap downing great products because they are jealous they cant afford them but you should stay clear from that, Ignore the Ignorant. But instead of that you feed right in to the crap and make YOU and the COMPANY you are here rep'in look like inmature children. I'd hope if Scott saw what your writing on here, acting like a child he would FIRE your ass because if it was my company I would in a heartbeat your making them look bad.


Acting like an ass is becoming the hallmark of cannabis breeders. I think it just reflects where we are headed as a society. Seriously, its easier to count the "nice" breeders and reps then the others. I think anger and pollen chucking must be cross linked traits or something.

P.S. the customers and those who never would buy are just as bad.


----------



## Killer Bud (Jul 19, 2012)

In think the nicest breeder I have ever met or talked to is Sannie. That guy knows how to treats people. Best customer service. Rare D MI should talk to Sannie and learn how to talk to people and rep a company instead of acting like your shit dont stink. Mistakes happen maybe the guy got a bad pack and thats why he said that, Its your job to make that right. Make the guy feel like it was just bad luck and next time wont be like that. Dont talk shit and make him look bad because thats your customer. He paid you!


----------



## CharlieBud (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm not specifically talking about Detroit Dankness there. He has never seemed truly over the top to me. And his arrival was on the tails of so many people being rude to Mrs. Dankness. That pretty much set the tone (right or wrong) for the RIU relationship.

But everyone should remember that not everyone with a complaint is a "hater". All products have issues and customer service is important. But in this business both the customers and suppliers appear to have a lot of growing up to do.


----------



## wheezer (Jul 19, 2012)

CharlieBud said:


> Acting like an ass is becoming the hallmark of cannabis breeders. I think it just reflects where we are headed as a society. Seriously, its easier to count the "nice" breeders and reps then the others. I think anger and pollen chucking must be cross linked traits or something.
> 
> P.S. the customers and those who never would buy are just as bad.


That can't be true cause I'm a pollen chucker and I'm cool as fuck!!


----------



## Rare D MI (Jul 19, 2012)

I do not directly work for RD as I've stated about 50 times. I'm friend's with them and I came here to help. What I do is not attacking customers, it's 90% straightening out rumors/lies/misconceptions about the company, 5% answering questions about the strains if I get to it before mrs RD, and 5% browsing the rest of the site to see if there's any redeeming qualities to RIU. Which there really isn't. This forum is a joke, run like a lemonade stand. How secure do you guys feel posting all of your shit on a godaddy server? And they don't even pay their bill on time...

I seriously hold back here. Come talk to me at ICmag and you guys would probably be in tears if you think I'm an asshole or abrasive here. I have zero tolerance for bullshit or stupid people. I'm not afraid to give my opinion no matter what. It's MY opinion, they are my words, not scott's. RIU just cultivates this culture of cluelessness and cynicism beyond any forum I have ever seen. I don't know how any breeder comes on here without their head exploding.


----------



## wheezer (Jul 19, 2012)

OMG what a dilluted arrogant asshole!! put me in tears.....HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH another child goes on ignore.


----------



## wheezer (Jul 19, 2012)

he "likes" my post.....cool


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 20, 2012)

vertigo0007 said:


> Heres an idea... Mind your own fucking business.


Vertigo... blue hash... chocolope... confidential cheese...?
Yeah.... Although this 'rep' does come across as a bit of a jack-wad (IMO). 

"I don't give a fuck what you kids here at RIU think of me. I came here specifically because this forum is unruly and full of members expecting far too much of an international seed company that is still a very small operation. Keep thinking everything is untested... Meanwhile I already passed out testers 2 months ago of 3new strains not due to be released til fall...keep your eyes peeled for grow logs of Lee Roy, FloG, and walkers Kush."

This thread did have a buncha bullshit whining... lol


----------



## thump easy (Jul 20, 2012)

so no report?? lolz yes or no, i know were to get cali connection fem seeds OR raskal seeds for $50 for 25 seeds


----------



## thump easy (Jul 20, 2012)

just kidding im half tempted though after asking for the medical club discount as promoted lolz nevor heard a dam thing back lolz its to soon to start beefing lolz to each their own.. but lets see a report please  i shure would love to see one.


----------



## smang (Jul 20, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> I do not directly work for RD as I've stated about 50 times. I'm friend's with them and I came here to help. What I do is not attacking customers, it's 90% straightening out rumors/lies/misconceptions about the company, 5% answering questions about the strains if I get to it before mrs RD, and 5% browsing the rest of the site to see if there's any redeeming qualities to RIU. Which there really isn't. This forum is a joke, run like a lemonade stand. How secure do you guys feel posting all of your shit on a godaddy server? And they don't even pay their bill on time...
> 
> I seriously hold back here. Come talk to me at ICmag and you guys would probably be in tears if you think I'm an asshole or abrasive here. I have *zero tolerance for bullshit or stupid people*. I'm not afraid to give my opinion no matter what. It's MY opinion, they are my words, not scott's. RIU just cultivates this culture of cluelessness and cynicism beyond any forum I have ever seen. I don't know how any breeder comes on here without their head exploding.


You're so full of yourself, its kinda sad.
@ the bolded, how do you put up with yourself?
you keep spitting these "facts" with no proof to back it up other than to just believe it.
Whatever man. 
If you we're a friend I wouldn't be acting like a tool as you are simply bringing RD down.


----------



## vertigo0007 (Jul 20, 2012)

abe supercro said:


> Vertigo... blue hash... chocolope... confidential cheese...?
> Yeah.... Although this 'rep' does come across as a bit of a jack-wad (IMO).
> 
> "I don't give a fuck what you kids here at RIU think of me. I came here specifically because this forum is unruly and full of members expecting far too much of an international seed company that is still a very small operation. Keep thinking everything is untested... Meanwhile I already passed out testers 2 months ago of 3new strains not due to be released til fall...keep your eyes peeled for grow logs of Lee Roy, FloG, and walkers Kush."
> ...


Could you rephrase the first part? Im too stupid to get what youre saying.


----------



## vertigo0007 (Jul 20, 2012)

althor said:


> There is no way I would allow him to be associated with my company at all. He is one of the biggest problems of RD from what I see.
> If he is actually getting paid to be a part of their company then they are as half-assed as any company I have ever seen.



Awesome! I didnt know that you were a peofessional breeder too! What company do you own that you would never hire RD at? Where can i find all of your test grows for your fire genetics?


----------



## althor (Jul 20, 2012)

vertigo0007 said:


> Awesome! I didnt know that you were a peofessional breeder too! What company do you own that you would never hire RD at? Where can i find all of your test grows for your fire genetics?


 Did I say my company is in anyway related to MJ. I do own a company and yes there is no way I would hire someone that caused more problems than he solved. If you are trying to make some kind of point, it failed.


----------



## smang (Jul 20, 2012)

Don't worry Vertigo rides RD MI. 
S'all good though, and where are your fire ass genetics Vertigo?
Oh wait.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 20, 2012)

vertigo0007 said:


> Could you rephrase the first part? Im too stupid to get what youre saying.


The Vertigo I know isn't stupid. If you're not familiar w those strains and are not from MI, then you don't know me.
Sorry for the inconvenience. A case of mistaken identity... Peace to all growing brethren. 


If anyone would like to join... I'll be performing an exorcism on this thread at the next full-moon.


----------



## blissfest (Jul 20, 2012)

Scott should have had pictures of mature plants of all the strains he released, might of been good business practice, ya think?

I have only grown 3 of his plants, they paid for all the beans I can grow for years, so I guess I cant complain


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 21, 2012)

I think RDMI's agenda is clear. He's a noob from MI, met some dudes on a forum, clung to their nuts, they allowed him to stay clung to the nuts, now he thinks he's the man.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 21, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> I do not directly work for RD as I've stated about 50 times. I'm friend's with them and I came here to help. What I do is not attacking customers, it's 90% straightening out rumors/lies/misconceptions about the company, 5% answering questions about the strains if I get to it before mrs RD, and 5% browsing the rest of the site to see if there's any redeeming qualities to RIU. Which there really isn't. This forum is a joke, run like a lemonade stand. How secure do you guys feel posting all of your shit on a godaddy server? And they don't even pay their bill on time...
> 
> I seriously hold back here. Come talk to me at ICmag and you guys would probably be in tears if you think I'm an asshole or abrasive here. I have zero tolerance for bullshit or stupid people. I'm not afraid to give my opinion no matter what. It's MY opinion, they are my words, not scott's. RIU just cultivates this culture of cluelessness and cynicism beyond any forum I have ever seen. I don't know how any breeder comes on here without their head exploding.


wow rare dankness is run by a bunch of jack offs. if that was my company I would F.U.B.A.R. your ass I had very little intrest in your company before. but now your good freinds with RD and talking shit about everyone who uses one of the biggest weed forums on the net are you stupid buddy ? your hurting your buddys buisness. 

and don't wory swerve is also kinda bitchy and thinks hes a straight G but I've seen him at award shows on youtube and the guy is soft like wet flowers. I doubt he has a single scar on his whole body.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 21, 2012)

Of coarse, I flip through the thread and i see the same group of people bashing another breeders company. Hmm let me guess. You guys also have not tested there gear. You guys just heard it was full of hermies and you have to drop 50 beans to find a keeper right? Ps I doubt any of you are gonna make or break anybodys business. Who gives a fuck what a bunch of small time growers/seed buyers think? You guys make them no money anyways.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 21, 2012)

Anywho if the rep comes back, can you tell me please how Doc's og is? I would really like to know more about that strain. I have been searching for a top of the line og and your guys company may have it. Riserva Privada og kush, no cut the mustard.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 21, 2012)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> Of coarse, I flip through the thread and i see the same group of people bashing another breeders company. Hmm let me guess. You guys also have not tested there gear. You guys just heard it was full of hermies and you have to drop 50 beans to find a keeper right? Ps I doubt any of you are gonna make or break anybodys business. Who gives a fuck what a bunch of small time growers/seed buyers think? You guys make them no money anyways.


why do you love them pollen chuckers so much? and of course I'm not buying from them I'd like to see them all go bankrupt. lol 
but theirs just too damn many pollen chucker lovers out their.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 21, 2012)

well if he does come back I'm sure he will say something like " Doc's OG is some of the finest growing and smoking bud only thing that comes close is something else from our company" lmao what do you think hes gonna say "its not that great but its alright" rolf


Da Almighty Jew said:


> Anywho if the rep comes back, can you tell me please how Doc's og is? I would really like to know more about that strain. I have been searching for a top of the line og and your guys company may have it. Riserva Privada og kush, no cut the mustard.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 22, 2012)

bluntmassa1 said:


> why do you love them pollen chuckers so much? and of course I'm not buying from them I'd like to see them all go bankrupt. lol
> but theirs just too damn many pollen chucker lovers out their.


who are these pollen chuckers you speak of


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 22, 2012)

who's not a pollen chucker is the question. lol 


skunkd0c said:


> who are these pollen chuckers you speak of


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 23, 2012)

have seen a number of Breeders and Co. driven off because ppl maddog em outta the gate (yea we all need to chill), then everyone loses because less info (that plenty are still interested in) gets shared. would it be possebull to get back into the buddah, like any avail details about scotts og dunno bout rugburn here how about trainwreck willie or that ghost train gotta bee some good shit. puff puff posse


----------



## Rare D MI (Jul 23, 2012)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> Anywho if the rep comes back, can you tell me please how Doc's og is? I would really like to know more about that strain. I have been searching for a top of the line og and your guys company may have it. Riserva Privada og kush, no cut the mustard.


That is kind of a vague question. Personally I havent smoked anydoc's OG from seed or the keeper cut that won the first place indica cup at the '12 LA medical cup. The mom is face-off OG which is a thick yielding OG. What else would you like to know about the docs?

If you have smoked and enjoyed any of the following... Ghost OG, hell's angel OG, skywalker OG, sfv OG, poison OG, faceoff OG, abusive OG. There are a couple crosses of each available from RD. It all depends on what type of OG you prefer.


----------



## smang (Jul 23, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> That is kind of a vague question. Personally I havent smoked anydoc's OG from seed or the keeper cut that won the first place indica cup at the '12 LA medical cup. The mom is face-off OG which is a thick yielding OG. What else would you like to know about the docs?
> 
> If you have smoked and enjoyed any of the following... Ghost OG, hell's angel OG, skywalker OG, sfv OG, poison OG, faceoff OG, abusive OG. There are a couple crosses of each available from RD. It all depends on what type of OG you prefer.


Whoa a reply with no attitude or looking down on people as if they are inferior, just a straight up answer.


----------



## Rare D MI (Jul 23, 2012)

When people are polite and ask relevant questions, I respond politely and answer the questions. When people spout lies and call names and try to spread rumors, then I respond accordingly. I didn't come here to bash people. I came into this thread to straighten out homie spreading lies and calling the company rarely dankness. Talking about some end all be all megaton shit. Only megatron I give a fuck about is calvin Johnson.


----------



## Rare D MI (Jul 23, 2012)

Doc's and scott's OG at 5 weeks of flowering.... https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=242377


----------



## Rare D MI (Jul 23, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I think RDMI's agenda is clear. He's a noob from MI, met some dudes on a forum, clung to their nuts, they allowed him to stay clung to the nuts, now he thinks he's the man.


you got me dude, my feelings are so hurt. I guess I am a noob compared to some people. I've only been posting grows on forums for 8 years.


----------



## smang (Jul 23, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> When people are polite and ask relevant questions, I respond politely and answer the questions. When people spout lies and call names and try to spread rumors, then I respond accordingly. I didn't come here to bash people. I came into this thread to straighten out homie spreading lies and calling the company rarely dankness. Talking about some end all be all megaton shit. Only megatron I give a fuck about is calvin Johnson.


Have to remember though i'm just protecting a homie after not seeing proof on both sides.
I don't hate RD, just didn't see professionalism at all and no test grows that I was able to see.
And until I see reports I will not pay for a pack of RD beans until I see the strains i'm interested in have a grow report attached to them.
I'm not hating I just don't want to buy something that is unproven in my eyes. 
Make sense?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 23, 2012)

> That is kind of a vague question. Personally I havent smoked anydoc's OG from seed or the keeper cut that won the first place indica cup at the '12 LA medical cup. The mom is face-off OG which is a thick yielding OG. What else would you like to know about the docs?
> 
> If you have smoked and enjoyed any of the following... Ghost OG, hell's angel OG, skywalker OG, sfv OG, poison OG, faceoff OG, abusive OG. There are a couple crosses of each available from RD. It all depends on what type of OG you prefer.



wow 7 og crosses are yall serious? your buddy's company seems to have the most pollen chucking I've ever seen. its kinda funny to me a rep has not even tried the cup winner. and what kind of answer is that "It all depends on what type of OG you prefer" the guys only tried reserva privada's og and I'm sure he's looking for something more like the clone only strain og kush thats been talked about for years. I doubt dude wants to try every cross yall have with OG espeacially when every one and their brother has og crosses. 
My question is do you have an og cross like the original clone only OG Kush? cause thats what the people want. 
and one more thing before you bash RIU, RIU has more members then your precious icmag


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 23, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> I've only been posting grows on forums for 8 years.


Where are those at, with all the RD test grows on Imagination.com?


----------



## smang (Jul 23, 2012)

STickyfingers, that comment was golden and now its in my dig, hope you don't mind.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 23, 2012)

Did you mEan Dig or Sig? Guy came back here with a decent tude, it's a nu week, don't worry be happy, plant yer beans be kind..


----------



## smang (Jul 23, 2012)

Sig. 
Dunno why but I couldn't type for shit.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 23, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> That is kind of a vague question. Personally I havent smoked anydoc's OG from seed or the keeper cut that won the first place indica cup at the '12 LA medical cup. The mom is face-off OG which is a thick yielding OG. What else would you like to know about the docs?
> 
> If you have smoked and enjoyed any of the following... Ghost OG, hell's angel OG, skywalker OG, sfv OG, poison OG, faceoff OG, abusive OG. There are a couple crosses of each available from RD. It all depends on what type of OG you prefer.


Who is the father of Docs OG? Also I know you haven't smoked any of the Docs OG, but have you heard anybody describe its high?


Jew


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jul 24, 2012)

Maybe this will help a little..
and please stop fighting.

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=242377


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jul 24, 2012)

Maybe i ahould have all the post before replying... The Male is the RD#1...
I have smoked the Doc's. and it is not MY favorite... Anything with that "faceoff" has that funky foot smell to it/old cheese... NOT my thing.
I prefer the Scott's or Rug Burn in the Og... but I truely like Sativas the best. But to run a GOOD sativa, a grower has to be good and patient.ur

Also, i'm sorry your question and thread was hijacked by fighting.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 24, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Maybe i ahould have all the post before replying... The Male is the RD#1...
> I have smoked the Doc's. and it is not MY favorite... Anything with that "faceoff" has that funky foot smell to it/old cheese... NOT my thing.
> I prefer the Scott's or Rug Burn in the Og... but I truely like Sativas the best. But to run a GOOD sativa, a grower has to be good and patient.ur
> 
> Also, i'm sorry your question and thread was hijacked by fighting.


No words for your loyal doggie? You should really keep him on shorter leash.


----------



## chuckthapollen (Jul 24, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Saying that moonshine haze is bag seed amnesia is a straight lie. How can I take any of your posts seriously when you just take pot shots spouting lies? If growing out 5+ packs of amnesia haze acquired directly from soma and taking years to grow through them and select a keeper to breed with is bag seed, then I guess that's what it is.
> 
> So much fucking drama out there. the CO MMJ industry turns grown men into little girls.


The Moonshine Haze is probably a government grown strain to infiltrate the mmj community and HT. This way they can sell their hermie genetics after winning a HT cup to fuck up growers for a year or so before they figure out what RD is about.

TIME willl tell the truth.........


----------



## CharlieBud (Jul 24, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> I truely like Sativas the best. But to run a GOOD sativa, a grower has to be good and patient.


----------



## smang (Jul 24, 2012)

chuckthapollen said:


> The Moonshine Haze is probably a government grown strain to infiltrate the mmj community and HT. This way they can sell their hermie genetics after winning a HT cup to fuck up growers for a year or so before they figure out what RD is about.
> 
> TIME willl tell the truth.........


Someone needs to snuff you out.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 24, 2012)

are you sure they don't work for the dea/fbi too? lmao your like a typing conspiaracy theory.


chuckthapollen said:


> The Moonshine Haze is probably a government grown strain to infiltrate the mmj community and HT. This way they can sell their hermie genetics after winning a HT cup to fuck up growers for a year or so before they figure out what RD is about.
> 
> TIME willl tell the truth.........


----------



## berad4guvna (Jul 24, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Isn't that generally the process for every pack of seeds? Got anything constructive or helpful to say, or do you just talk shit about things you haven't grown?
> 
> Gotta love dudes ordering single feminized seeds from seed banks telling you which breeders and strains are worth trying. You grow a bunch of garbage strains and then tell someone not to bother to grow crosses made with the most bomb OG moms around. What a joke.


Finally, you took the words from my fingers lol! Man I'm tried of good breeders getting pissed on cuz either the grower doesn't know how to grow or a seed bank sells them fem garbage. Good thing Raredarkness stays true and only supplies its distributors with reg seeds. I really respect this. I'm going to use your words of brilliance for my quote.


----------



## Rare D MI (Jul 24, 2012)

chuckthapollen said:


> The Moonshine Haze is probably a government grown strain to infiltrate the mmj community and HT. This way they can sell their hermie genetics after winning a HT cup to fuck up growers for a year or so before they figure out what RD is about.
> 
> TIME willl tell the truth.........


fuck! our cover is blown mrs RD. time to go back to HQ and be debriefed and pulled out of deep cover. finally we can stop having to blend into this scene of growers and stoners.


----------



## blissfest (Jul 24, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> fuck! our cover is blown mrs RD. time to go back to HQ and be debriefed and pulled out of deep cover. finally we can stop having to blend into this scene of growers and stoners.


Kinda makes sense with RD's complete lack of info,pictures,grow logs, or people that have actually heard of them?

303 Seeds in CO. have actual LIVE people that know who they are? 

Nobody comes out and says they know RD's strains? Maybe because no one has grown it till now?


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 25, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Kinda makes sense with RD's complete lack of info,pictures,grow logs, or people that have actually heard of them?
> 
> 303 Seeds in CO. have actual LIVE people that know who they are?
> 
> Nobody comes out and says they know RD's strains? Maybe because no one has grown it till now?


It seems like there is a reason for that. The company did not come out that long ago.


----------



## chuckthapollen (Jul 25, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Kinda makes sense with RD's complete lack of info,pictures,grow logs, or people that have actually heard of them?
> 
> 303 Seeds in CO. have actual LIVE people that know who they are?
> 
> Nobody comes out and says they know RD's strains? Maybe because no one has grown it till now?



A LIE can only last so long. Give it time with some REAL independent growers and the TRUTH will be known. Something don't smell right Mrs. rd. I have some rug burn and docs so I will do a grow log here soon. If your beans turn out like the 501st. Hermie thread then shame on you. If not shame on me and I will make sure it is known that I fucked up accusing you. My gut feeling tells me different. 
TIME WILL TELL....the clock is ticking on RD gear and crew.

TRUTH IS INFINITE!
Lies are finite.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 25, 2012)

chuckthapollen said:


> A LIE can only last so long. Give it time with some REAL independent growers and the TRUTH will be known. Something don't smell right Mrs. rd. I have some rug burn and docs so I will do a grow log here soon. If your beans turn out like the 501st. Hermie thread then shame on you. If not shame on me and I will make sure it is known that I fucked up accusing you. My gut feeling tells me different.
> TIME WILL TELL....the clock is ticking on RD gear and crew.
> 
> TRUTH IS INFINITE!
> Lies are finite.


your a funny guy.lmao


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 25, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> fuck! our cover is blown mrs RD. time to go back to HQ and be debriefed and pulled out of deep cover. finally we can stop having to blend into this scene of growers and stoners.


Why do you come here if you hate it so much? You guys jump over here with big talk, claim everything is tested, claim people have been growing RD before they even called themselves RD, then you can't back ANY of it up and talk shit because people don't believe your bs. NOTHING of what you guys claimed when you came over here a few months ago has been proven. All talk. If you were smart you would have hyped up your shit until you sold some then you should have bolted. Now you keep coming back with nothing new to show or say (except a journal that was started 3 days ago) but still keep all the claims you came over here with. And 8 years of grow logs online from you in particular, RDMI.....please. lol


----------



## chuckthapollen (Jul 25, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Why do you come here if you hate it so much? You guys jump over here with big talk, claim everything is tested, claim people have been growing RD before they even called themselves RD, then you can't back ANY of it up and talk shit because people don't believe your bs. NOTHING of what you guys claimed when you came over here a few months ago has been proven. All talk. If you were smart you would have hyped up your shit until you sold some then you should have bolted. Now you keep coming back with nothing new to show or say (except a journal that was started 3 days ago) but still keep all the claims you came over here with. And 8 years of grow logs online from you in particular, RDMI.....please. lol


Like Hortilab did with the Starbud. Truely an amazing plant there. Go look at it on Budzillahs thread under Hortilabs logo at WW. It toook this breeder years to get this strain out after the winning the HT cup. 
Go get a private list from Dankness of Hazemans gear at WW. It has a shit pile of hermie stains on it like RD's site
I can already hear the lies. It was our RD #1 that had recessive hermie genetics...boo hoo hoo. Feel bad for rd. Then they will make it right with more hermie genetics. The feds have a big budget to fight this war. Plus they get some of their money back from the fool's that bought their seeds. I hope I am wrong?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 25, 2012)

chuckthapollen said:


> Feel bad for rd. Then they will make it right with more hermie genetics. The feds have a big budget to fight this war. Plus they get some of their money back from the fool's that bought their seeds. I hope I am wrong?


well you bought 2 strains from rare dankness so are you saying your a fool? which means your helping the fed/dea with there budget aren't you? lmfao.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 25, 2012)

chuckthapollen said:


> Like Hortilab did with the Starbud. Truely an amazing plant there. Go look at it on Budzillahs thread under Hortilabs logo at WW. It toook this breeder years to get this strain out after the winning the HT cup.
> Go get a private list from Dankness of Hazemans gear at WW. It has a shit pile of hermie stains on it like RD's site
> I can already hear the lies. It was our RD #1 that had recessive hermie genetics...boo hoo hoo. Feel bad for rd. Then they will make it right with more hermie genetics. The feds have a big budget to fight this war. Plus they get some of their money back from the fool's that bought their seeds. I hope I am wrong?


And if you are wrong, your going to look like a complete jackass. Better here than in person.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jul 25, 2012)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> It seems like there is a reason for that. The company did not come out that long ago.


that's far from the case, locally they've been at it for years so technically the only thing new is the name they distribute the seeds that's online. their words not mine.


----------



## TheStrainMan (Jul 29, 2012)

rowz said:


> Any experiences with them? any review or grow report?
> Im interest to purchase a couple of packs


Here's a Rare Dankness OG run (two strains are tests of seeds that could be released in the future)

https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog23464-rare-dankness-scotts-og-501st.html


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Aug 9, 2012)

Some of you guys spend way too much time attached to this box. Go play with your plants. Go outside and get human contact. Something besides thinking that riu is the center of the universe and you are its master growers! Most of you haven't even started shaving everyday, yet you're already the worlds expert on strains and breeding - this is why I hardly ever post at this forum anymore. To the idiot who was talking smack about selecting thru 10 packs of seeds, think about shantibaba and neville back in the day, selecting from 1000's for nl5, skunk #1, shit like that - which is by the way part of most of the freaking hybrids out there today and most of the award winning shit? I've seen more idiots open their mouths in this thread than I've even seen in one place at one time. Go read some books, something!!


----------



## greenstar420 (Nov 3, 2012)

Our experiences have been devastating.
Our collecrive has grown out all of rarely dankness og's. The all hermied!
If this was grower error then why for the past 4 yrs this has never been an issue in our grow rooms? This seems to be an all to common thing these days and looks to be done on purpose. After reading several threads I wouldnt be suprised this is a DEA tactic to ruin mmj grows. After all it is federally illegal.
There used to be about 15-20 breeders out there like Paradise, TH seeds, Green House Seeds, etc.. Now there are over 100 breeders and growing strong. Great way to confuse the average buyer into buying inferior genetics. 
Attitude is a hermie slinging seed bank. They do not germinate the seeds and 
suggest to others not to do so because they are sold as souveniers. So how are they to know? Its all about the money!
The good old days of making your own beans is slipping away due to fem seeds. The regs you can buy wont be worth a shit to breed with. Best of luck out there to those that see the future of the seed industry. Its buyer beware.


----------



## Rising Moon (Nov 3, 2012)

Blah Blah. Attitude is just an online store, The Feds are NOT making hermies, more breeders means better selection means better genetics. Things have only gotten better in the last couple years, and things are going to improve more and more, now that many are out of the closet and we have so many amazing traits to work with.

I Couldn't disagree more "greenstar420"

You come off as ignorant about the way business, nature, plants, genetics and people behave. So drop the conspiracy talk and get a clue, dont expect to pop a few beans and find the holy grail, this is all about gardening and medicine, fuck your 100 thousand. Karma can be a bitch if your intentions are bad.


----------



## darkfortune420 (Nov 4, 2012)

I ran Scotts OG and Docs OG with great success. Only vigorous stable stanky males and females in my packs. No Hermies here. Just gotta know how to spot male and not grow a bunch of seeds in a large harvest if you can't pick out all the males. Popped a 10 pack of both. Found 5 females in the Scotts and 4 were keeper phenos. Found 4 Docs females and all were keepers. Only kept 3 Docs phenos cause I ran out of cloning supplies. Liked the Scotts so much I ordered another pack to have in my stash of genetics. Haters gonna hate. Rare Dankness for the WIN.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm running docs Scott's and venom og right now all I got to say everything is funky.. No hermie problems and plants are just starting to look yummy..


----------



## sniffer (Nov 4, 2012)

i have the 501'st and Scotts going at the moment , , got 100% germ on both packs 
Looking Great so far!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 22, 2012)

Docs og goin on 7 weeks








Lower bud








Docs 2


----------



## BustinScales510 (Nov 22, 2012)

WOW..that looks killer. Great job on the Doc's I might snag some of those. I did the Karma Bitch and found an amazing keeper.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Nov 23, 2012)

If you're getting hermies from Rare Dankness, it's most likely user error. Flowering seedlings and then revegging to sex is the biggest reason I see for hermies. There's no cutting corners, just grow them all out and cull the males or wait for them to mature enough to spot the preflowers. Just because you can flower early and reveg with one strain to determine sex, does not mean it will work with another strain.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 23, 2012)

Looks like the Rugburn placed 3rd for hybrid cup this year definately something to try.


----------



## dgp (Apr 23, 2013)

I came here BC I just ordered some rug burn but this thread got nuts. I will let you know how it turns out. Wow...


----------



## dgp (Apr 23, 2013)

Rare D MI said:


> t. This forum is a joke, run like a lemonade stand. How secure do you guys feel posting all of your shit on a godaddy server? And they don't even pay their bill on time...
> .


Is there any truth to that?


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 24, 2013)

dgp said:


> I came here BC I just ordered some rug burn but this thread got nuts. I will let you know how it turns out. Wow...


Dont worry rugburn is fire. It was listed this year in high times as one of the most potent strains on earth. 

And yes it is true. This site is on a godaddy server. Last year a message came up when coming to the site that the server fee wasn't paid and it needed to be taken care of to get the site back up. This was at like 4pm middle of the week last summer...


----------

